

Can Silicon Valley create "Peace Startups"? - hpenedones

Imagine a world without wars. How much wealthier would it be? War is often a lose-lose game. Any startup that could decrease this huge waste of resources, could thrive economically and have great social impact. What kind of &quot;peace startups&quot; are needed? Could Silicon Valley do it?
======
zw123456
I wish.

